# RecipeDB - Bowie's Pale Ale



## bowie in space (12/8/12)

Bowie's Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg TF Golden Promise Pale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Carahell    0.25 kg BB Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    10 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 5mins)    5 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    5 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 25.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 4 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bowie in space (12/8/12)

A couple of people have asked me to post this recipe, so here it is. A refreshing and aromatic Pale Ale that's full bodied and not too bitter.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (12/8/12)

looks a bit sweet without the yeast h34r:


----------



## bowie in space (26/8/12)

True Bob, updated version includes yeast (1272 wyeast, American Ale II).

Bowie


----------



## BobtheBrewer (27/8/12)

bowie in space said:


> True Bob, updated version includes yeast (1272 wyeast, American Ale II).
> 
> Bowie




This looks interesting. What temperature do you mash at?


----------



## bowie in space (28/8/12)

I mashed in at 66C and lost 1-2C in the hour.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (23/11/12)

bowie in space said:


> I mashed in at 66C and lost 1-2C in the hour.




I made this using all pellet hops and US-05 yeast. Tapped the keg tonight and this is a very pleasant taste. I can't think what is reminds me of but I'll probably wake up in the middle of the night shouting "Eureka". I've used all three hops before but never in any sort of combination. I forgot to tick the "no chill" box in brewmate so the IBU's are a bit off but will definitely give it another run. Thanks for the recipe.


----------

